# Sebring 2011 Chassis Numbers?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Does anyone know which chassis' Audi used during the Sebring Event? (Testing, Practice/Qualifyng & race). They normally take a few chassis to American events, but nominate only two. They only use the other ones if there are crashes damaging tubs, like the last two petit Le Mans. My best guess would be that the two cars at Sebring that were used were #204 and #203...I would not be suprised if #105 was there as well as a spare.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Not sure man. Ask me during the race (if we're there) and I can ask the team.


----------

